# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for March 2016

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab ´s winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* -Hop on a bus/tram/train and leave for places unknown. Describe where it takes you.  _(NyxCC) _ 
*Basic Task ii* - Ask a DC what their favorite dream was. _ (FryingMan)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Call out to the dream " I am ready for my dream guide" call out a few times if need be.what happened? _ (Patience108)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Fly across an ocean to another continent. _ (Spaceline)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Create fire/ice in your hands. Describe the sensation. _(Xvaiuer)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun... I will keep on the dial 91 just in case...

----------


## Patience108

Hoping to hop/fly/call on to these tasks and have some fun   ::D: 

Good luck every one!

----------


## imazu

Tried to fly to another continent last night just for fun (I didn't think the task would be up yet! :P) but the land just kept going and going and I couldn't find an ocean to cross. There were really prehistoric-looking trees below me and a whole lot of primate creatures, most of which looked like baboons. I felt like I was in another world :)

Can't wait to ACTUALLY do these tasks! X3

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hey, thanks to Patience108 I just discovered this thread - I was expecting it to be public, under tasks of the Month!
So, I guess we can start trying straight away - and I definitely will, starting tonight, as these tasks are great!
Good luck everyone and Great Lucids!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh I like the basic 1!

----------


## woblybil

Jeez, I just had a ride on a dream train but I didn't know it was a task.. I'll write it here anyways because I didn't even put it in my home DJ yet.

I woke up from this just 5 minutes before I knew it was a task.
 I was flying down the tracks in one of my lucid 'Need for speed' fits and hitched a ride on the tender of a steam locomotive, I was riding on the tank leaning up against the coal box rolling joints by the dozen and giving them to some stoners that ran beside the engine waiting for them, Some old guy (Maybe the Engineer) looked down from the coal box and said " I thought papers were for reading, I didn't know people smoked them" I was having a time keeping up and I had some kind of smoke stuff in a tube like cheese spread and tried to roll multiple joints by spreading it thinly on a long strip of paper then rolling it. (I didn't get to find out if it worked) Some of it crumbled into little pills and I ate a few and gave some to the old man who said ""I like these" Then he said me said "You look pretty healthy to me, Why are you taking this train?" I said "Why? Where's it going?" He replied "It's going to the hospital" And I said "Not with me on it, I hate hospitals" and took off flying ahead of it again and somewhere in the distance i heard the whistle blow and thought it was one coming toward me but it was our own train across the highway which in the end woke me up.. It was fun anyways..

 ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

:O

psychic!

----------


## FryingMan

Got bonus!   Did both fire and ice!




> I realize I'm dreaming.  I'm walking in between 3-story townhouses in some complex.   The dream is extremely clear.  I can read the sign on a building across from me, it reads s.l., "Lflrewir".    Remember TOTM, start to review tasks and bonus jumps out to me.   I hold up my hands before my eyes and cup them together and will fire to appear.    A flame about the size of a 6"-diameter globe flickers in and out and then stabilizes.   The flame is slightly translucent [like my fire always seems to be] and I can feel that it is hot but it does not burn me.   I let it go and walk a bit around the complex looking up at the walls and noticing the windows.  I summon some ice.   At first nothing appears but I pretend it's there and eventually I feel a solid chunk in my hands, I look down it's sort of undescript gray and irregularly shaped, also roughly a 6" diameter disk shape.   I feel for cold and don't feel intense cold, but I get little bursts of cold sensation.  Satisfied, I release it and continue on with the dream



p.s. my first wings chaining, very excited about that!

----------


## Ginsan

I think the basic and advanced tasks are all really fun. But by far the best is the bonus task! It's so easy it's pretty much free wings  ::lol::

----------


## RelicWraith

Today, I got the Dream Guide invocation task, and made certain of it by attempting it twice in dream.  For the first task, I'll just put the most interesting parts here.


*Spoiler* for _Dream Guide Invocation_: 




...Took a thorough look around the place. In a few seconds, the environment became clearer and clearer. I could immediately see large, green stalks surrounding me. Or so I thought, for a better look revealed these to be enormous garden plants, unkempt blades of grass and leafy weeds the size of small trees. Indeed, I could note a huuuuge house a short distance to my left, its outer walls light colored horizontal wood panels, and the sill plate a lattice frame painted white.

Now, I woulda just took off exploring, but decided to stick with the tasks. So, I once again called out, "I am ready for my Dream Guide". Suddenly, I felt myself getting pulled and dragged away for a moment. When I come to, I see that I'm already within the giant house, the kitchen, exactly, as noted by the building sized counter and cupboards a distance ahead, while the floor beneath me was of vast vinyl tiles. To my right was a square, thin legged wooden table, also very big, of course.

I glance behind, only to see a startling sight before me: a tremendous, bespectacled giantess, well over a hundred feet tall, big enough that I likely didn't even reach her ankle. She seemed petite for her size, and, more prominently, was drawn in as an anime-esque cel-shaded 3D figure. Her black, straight hair reached her shoulder. Moreover, she was dressed in a jean jacket and jean skirt ensemble, the latter reaching her knees, all while wearing soft, brown leather flats.

For a moment, I could only gaze up in awe. The giant woman didn't seem to notice me, just starting off into the distance. It's probably for this reason that she walked forward heedlessly in my direction. She would have squashed me had I not took a grand leap backwards, well, relatively speaking, as she closed that distance with a single step. I looked up again, and saw she was now gazing down at me, smiling faintly. Good, I had her attention. Of course, I had to ask her the obvious question.

"Are you my Guide?" There was no response. So, I asked again. "Are you my Guide?" She tilted her head in confusion, but remained silent.

By this point, I kinda guessed I wasn't going to get much from her. Just a lifeless doll, like a video game character. Pity, but oh well. It was fun either way. I floated up to her at face level, telling her I was off to do other tasks, and bade her farewell. Of course, she did nothing but stare idly.

...






*Spoiler* for _Fire and Ice Attempt_: 




 	The visuals were dim, and the clarity in the background fluctuated wildly. I was now stepping out from an unknown place into an outdoor hallway, blue-ish dawn light reflecting off the cement walls and floors. I retained awareness, and was, at this point, regular sized relative to the environment.

 	With clear purpose, I raised and looked upon both my hands, which remained consistently clear compared to the rest of the environment. They seemed a bit rougher than normal, bearing scars and calluses that I'm sure don't actually exist. Anyway, I tensed up my fingers, and tried visualizing an aura emanating from each, blue for the left, and red for the right. I could somewhat see static of such description flickering from them, all while said extremities grew numb with a very faint sensation of coolness and warmth, respectively. Progress, but nowhere near enough. I concentrated more, but this yielded no further results until it ended completely. 

 	So, I tried a different approach, thinking of how spellcasting worked in other games, Skyrim in particular. At this, dark, fist sized glowing orbs were formed in my trembling hands, as planned. A flick of my wrist, I thought, and I'll get what I need. I launched these spheres into the air, which promptly vanished to the sound of a swhishing noise. But, aside from that, this produced no obvious results. I repeated again, straining myself further and further, but nothing.

 	Suddenly, my view discorporates during one of these castings, where I could see my previous perspective fit within a rectangular corner of my view, as if it occurred within a small screen. Well, most of my previous perspective, as I couldn't quite see my right hand. As disorienting as this was, I continued my attempts, seeing and feeling myself forming and releasing more energy to no other effect. Eventually, I realign fully with my body, though the visuals deteriorated greatly by that point.

...




Link to Journal entry.

----------


## LiLeila

There tasks are really fun! I wanted to meet my dream guide and play with ice and fire so nice that these are here. I hope I'll be able to do them as soon as possible ;3 Good luck everyone!

and yay, I'm orange <(￣︶￣)>

----------


## EddieDean

Alright. I'm not consistent at all yet in lucid dreaming but I'm gonna try this anyway. It gives me a goal and extra motivation to become lucid, which might just do the trick  ::D: 

I'm especially looking forward to Basic I and Advanced I! I ride the train every single day so it should be relatively easy to summon my hometown train station, and I find dream guides really interesting. Good luck everyone!

----------


## Verre

I thought I did Basic Task ii, but on rereading the list now, I see that I misremembered it: I was asking DCs if they could remember a recent dream, not what their _favorite_ dream was. That's okay! My poor recall made the dream unsatisfying overall, so I'll be happy to make another attempt. 

Link to DJ entry: Do DCs Dream?

----------


## cooleymd

you should just give me the bus wings now, most of my dreams involve buses, might as well have a lucid goal for me to find myself lucid in a dream bed and stand up  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Oh yes! I will be trying this!

Advanced Task i - Call out to the dream " I am ready for my dream guide" call out a few times if need be.what happened? (Patience108)

----------


## woblybil

I'm tying but my Apt is being renovated, Best I could do so far was go to a DC junkyard where we completely dismantled a Junk girl  :smiley: 

Ps: dont worry about the girl, I put her back together again but my Sub-C forgot where some of the parts went.
She didn't look too bad though when I got done  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Good going guys!

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task I .
But Holy Shit
3/02
3:14am.....I had gone to bed about 2:00am and it was about 60 dedgees outside knowing a cold front was moving in and thinking "I'm never going to be able to sleep tonight" after the turmoil of the day and lay there formulating a plan just in case I did "I would catch the train again"..  I thought about getting back up but then noticed the bedroom wall had a big hole in it to the outside. (Oh-Baby) I thought of the train task right off and flew out of the hole and across the highway to the tracks and looked for a train, (No train)
I flew down the tracks to another town where there was an old excursion steam train and it was going away from me but I caught it to see that a whole side of a car was missing and I could see murder and mayhem going on inside, Blood and gore everywhere, People acting like zombies. There were no seats in the car but I saw a sort of box that I sat on to watch the carnage and just as I decided to spin out of there because I didn't like it a loud shuddering outside noise sent a flash of green lightning in my brain and sat me bolt upright in bed wondering WTF and scared the bejabbers out of me, It took a full five minutes before I realized the  the noise I heard was the first blast of wind from that cold front buzzing an unlatched window..
At least I did catch the damn train  ::yddd:: 

Edit: To save another post
PS: Two more lucid's after that and try as I may I could not change the story,Only the scenes.
The first was so nasty I won't tell it and the second placed me in a flooded world of muddy water, A girl came flying past and said "Hey,Follow me" And lucidity returned until it left again and we both crashed and had to swim to an island, Her on one side and me on the other and as I climbed onto the island I saw she had turned into a pink whale with arms and legs and spun again wishing for something better and was flying again across muddy water toward a village and crashed again and as I swam to the village and it was flooded too I tried to spin again and then just said OFI, Why bother..And allowed myself to wake up...

----------


## woblybil

What is a dream guide ?
I mean like, In a dozen or more dreams there has been a giant "Kestrel" (maybe 40 inches tall) Patrolling back and forth in front of my digs when the bedroom wall is missing, she (I'm guessing it's a she) never gets close enough to see if she has 
cat-whiskers like KK. and never comes closer than the perimeter road around my dream bedroom, Is that a dream guide? If it is it's a mighty mean looking one...I always try to sneak out the back way.
 ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

A dream guide is someone present on your dreams, or some of them, or the one that shows upon being called. Something that could symbolize safety in dreams. Your dream guide will adopt a form that gives you some sense of security.

For example, my Dream Guide always adopts the form of Freddy Krueger (some people here knows this hehe) and specially in lucid nightmares with no dream control at all, I yell at him and he comes and saves me (this happened mostly when I was a child, I never have nightmares now.)

----------


## LiLeila

> For example, my Dream Guide always adopts the form of Freddy Krueger (some people here knows this hehe) and specially in lucid nightmares with no dream control at all, I yell at him and he comes and saves me (this happened mostly when I was a child, I never have nightmares now.)



It reminds me of "Rick and Morty" episode with him, is it have a connection? ;d

And yay, I'm on fire! I did another TOTM, 1st Basic with train: 03/03/16 | LD - Shirokuma Station - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Spoiler* for _Fragment with TOTM_: 







> (...) I had to decide what to do and first thought was about 1st basic task from TOTM - "Hop on a bus/tram/train and leave for places unknown. Describe where it takes you." I live close to the railway tracks so that was easy to find. I wasn't into this task really but I had to decide sth. I passed some guy and I thought that he doesn't see me because I'm invisible (like it would an OBE). I was above the tracks, I did RC with nose and rubbed hands for sec. One train was going immediately, I tryed to catch it but it was too fast and I couldn't get enough speed. So I turned back, there was another train (and one more I think). I was floating in the air for a while because of changing the direction. It was going up through the spiral tracks. I catched the top of it - I knew that it will stop in a moment because we were almost on some station (I thought that it's similar to RL and I was disappointed a bit but it wasn't so I wasn't 100% lucid apparently, don't know if this counts for TOTM then). Station was called "Shirokuma" and the setting was from anime "Shirokuma Cafe". I don't remember it very vivid, however it was nice and green, there was a panda corner (like in ZOO, the anime is i.a. about it). There weren't any trains and tracks, I only remember a sign with the station's name. (...)

----------


## woblybil

That Kestrel gives me no sense of security at all so I guess she's out for a dream guide, In fact she's downright fearsome  :tongue2:

----------


## spellbee2

Inb4 the snip snips. I got the dream guide one in a surprisingly vivid lucid last night.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



I stop to take a look around. I'm in this strange little Western town just off the highway that looks more like a speed trap than a city. I remember the advanced task to call out for your dream guide, and I think it'll be easy, since I already know what I'm looking for. Still, since I'm a bit of a completionist, I say “I am ready for my dream guide.” Nothing happens, so this time I shout it into the sky.

Just then, these two short men with cowboy hats walk out of this nearby saloon. They both kinda look like Yosemite Sam, but I notice that they have 3 rows of teeth. I'm kind of freaked out by this, and I hope to myself that they aren't actually my dream guides somehow. They ignore me though, and continue walking to my right. I turn around and thankfully see Vi’s familiar face. She motions me to follow her, so I do.

We walk into this building that looks like an arcade of sorts and head into a back room, where there's a small group of people already gathered and seated in a circle. Apparently this is a conference with other lucid dreamers and their dream guides. After Vi and I sit down, we start some kind of group discussion. Two more people walk in shortly after, and one of the members jokes about them being late. Another guy in the group jokes back, “It can hardly be considered late when half of us don't even exist in time and space.”

We go around the circle and introduce ourselves. I don't really pay attention, since I'm kind of amazed at how vivid and clear everything is, like I'm actually in the room. I start getting lost in the vividness, and actually start to destabilize. I try to hold on, but then the two people next to be grab onto my arms to help me stay grounded in the dream. It works, as the dream restabilizes and returns to the same vividness it had earlier. The meeting continues as normal, as if there was nothing weird about one of its members almost blinking out of existence.




Full dream.

----------


## Snehk

Bonus task this time. Not really what I expected, but I created both fire and ice in my hands...





> I left it and ran back to combine harvesters, but before I took another one, I recalled a bonus ToTM. I moved my left hand back, thinking about creating fire. Suddenly I felt a strong pain going quickly from fingers up my hand. Everything went black, I still felt the pain, but I could move my body. I moved back my right hand and though about creating ice. I felt really strong frostbite coming from fingers up my hand.



Full dream: [03-03-2016] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## EddieDean

> Inb4 the snip snips. I got the dream guide one in a surprisingly vivid lucid last night.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I stop to take a look around. I'm in this strange little Western town just off the highway that looks more like a speed trap than a city. I remember the advanced task to call out for your dream guide, and I think it'll be easy, since I already know what I'm looking for. Still, since I'm a bit of a completionist, I say “I am ready for my dream guide.” Nothing happens, so this time I shout it into the sky.
> 
> ...



That's actually an amazing dream. I've never been lucid enough (or long enough) to really talk to or interact with the characters in my dreams, but I sure hope they're as interesting as those in your dream  ::D: 

Tonight I recalled 6 dreams and a fragment, which is really amazing for my doing; even though they were all non-lucid and none of them had anything to do with the tasks, I really can't complain!

----------


## Patience108

Yay  :wink2:  this morning in Lucid dream I Remembered Totm ' Ask a dream character what their favourite dream is/was'

As I flew out of the window with the wonderful feeling of flight - marvelling over the lush green gardens below me and coloured flowers also dotted about ...I land and enjoy being in this beautiful place ...
In the distance I see a bus going passed on the road which reminds me of the totm to hop on and go for a journey to places Unknown - I don't feel like rushing out of the garden but remember then the totm I am about to do ; a smart looking girl DC is walking firmly towards me so I ask her what her favourite dream is/was
' The happy ones' she says confidently looking me very directly in the eye 
' And any specific one of those happy dreams?' I ask
' Not the unhappy ones' She says flatly
' Ok, thanks' I say and chuckle to myself at her wonderful way of communication

I am still with wings for Basic from last month so ' no cutting please OB  ::D: '

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'm sorry about the dewinging guys, I'm soooo behind in life.

----------


## faxonboy

So I managed to remember I'm supposed to call out for my dream guide to appear. Forgot that the exact phrasing it "I'm ready for my dream guide." 

Bart, comic books, Dream guide, fighting terrorists. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> I then randomly do an RC, and it takes a moment to realize I'm breathing through my mouth with it closed and I go lucid. I ask my friend if he is my dream guide, and he asks me what that means, and I tell him I remember the challenge was to find my dream guide. I then remember I have to call out for my dream guide, and I turn to the other people on the bus asking if any of them are my dream guide. A woman in a blue dress stands up and says that she is my dream guide, and to prove it she tells me my full name. She then points to a building in the distance and tells me that terrorists have kidnapped her daughter and I have to go save her. My friend is suddenly able to move at superspeed and in a blur we are both at the top floor of the building, which is an empty office building, and I'm fighting guys with ski masks and shotguns. I grab a shotgun from one and use the back of it to hit him. I lose lucidity as the dream becomes me and my friend playing hockey and the dream ends with me seeing the stadium from the sky.

----------


## dolphin

I tried to summon the whale shark from _Finding Dory_ but instead summoned a realistic looking great white shark which bit my hand. I asked it what it's favorite dream was but it didn't respond. I got on it's back and rode it around which was fun.

----------


## she

Made advanced task i and bonus task in one LD. It was really intresting LD. A bit philosophical.
cruel world - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

*Basic II* - Ask a DC what his favorite dream is - *Success*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...e-dream-73881/





> I start out on a street and dream is nice and focused and I stabilize it some more. I remember a TOTM and I turn to a DC "Hey, what is your favorite dream"? I ask him and I am surprised how articulate and calm I am.
> 
> "Amazon prime" he replies.
> 
> It doesn't really surprise me and in a split second I decide to wake up so I remember his reply even if that means ending the LD right at the beginning.

----------


## KestrelKat

Wow.  Got lucid at the end of this long, vivid dream about some training facility on a bunch of boats strapped together.  Was sitting on the deck with my fellow trainees, looking at my reflection and noticed I was wearing sunglasses even though it was dark.  Got lucid, immediately remembered the DG task, said out loud, "I'm ready for my dream guide!" 
I said it so animated that I fell backwards off my seat, the back of my shirt got caught on a jet boat that was leaving from the edge somehow, dragging me violently backwards through the water.  I woke up.  Guess my subC was like "bitch naw, you ain't ready."  Or The Face was being a dick again.

Does that even count?? XD

----------


## KestrelKat

> That Kestrel gives me no sense of security at all so I guess she's out for a dream guide, In fact she's downright fearsome



Should this be a compliment? Hahaha.  I would laugh if you ever get a chance to see if it has whiskers, and it did.

----------


## dolphin

I completed basic ii.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...m-basic-73884/

I was able to summon the whale shark from Finding Dory this time, although she sounded depressed rather than energetic. She said her favorite dream was the one where she tore her elbow while protesting.  :Uhm: 

The advanced ii task sounds like fun to me, although my flying skills haven't been good enough lately. I think I'll need a flying saucer, possibly from aliens.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a nice lucid dream last night and was able to complete the basic task of asking a dream character what their favorite dream was.

The lucid dream started off really nice. My childhood crush from fifth grade showed up all grown up into a handsome man. And we hung out and flirted and laughed. Somewhere in there I became lucid and I took him flying with me. We flew to a lake which was also an amusement park of sorts. Then I suddenly realized that he had morphed into a baby. The absurdity of that reminded me that I was lucid dreaming and that I really needed to get serious and do a task.

The first task that came to mind was the Ask a DC to share their favorite dream. I looked around and saw a young boy who looked to be about seven years old. He had brown hair,  a sprinkle of freckles across his nose, and two front teeth that seemed too big for his mouth. I approached him and asked if he would tell me his favorite dream. He crinkled up his nose and gave me a mischievous look and thought for a second. Then he started, "Well, there were these two clown fish. And there were also these two dirty people. And they were swimming. And then they bumped into a log." He stopped and laughed. That was apparently the end of the dream. I wanted to clarify--in his little kid "accent" I couldn't tell if he had said "clown fish" or "clam fish", so I asked him. "Clowwwwn fish", he emphasized. 

Cool. It was a very simple kid-like dream. But it would work for the task. But as always, I wanted to repeat the task and see what other results I could get. 

I looked and saw a guy next to me. I was pretty sure it was my childhood crush, now morphed back into an adult, but looking a little different. I asked him if he would tell me his favorite dream. He grinned at me and started, "There were these two clown fish and two dirty--"

"No-no--You don't get to repeat the kid's dream. You have to come up with one of your own." I interrupted. [Yep, my mind is always trying to cheat a little.]

He stopped and I could tell he was pondering. So I looked around and saw another guy standing not far behind the kid. He looked like Bill Clinton, yet the lower half of his face was all narrow and pinched together like an alien face. I called out to him "Hey Bill Clinton Alien Dude. Tell me your favorite dream." The Bill Clinton Alien Dude stood there looking at me with a small, thoughtful, but creepy smile.

I suddenly jerked awake.


So that was it.

I look forward to completing more tasks this month. I find it interesting that I did the fire and ice one on my own in a lucid dream not too long ago. I will share it--not to get credit--but because it's fun to compare how results come out.

Here it is:

I very quickly remembered my goal of practicing all my bending skills. I flew to a big tree and sat on a large branch. I cupped my hands in front of me and concentrated on making fire. At first nothing happened. I wasn't too worried because fire is the easiest one for me, and I have had quite a lot of practice over the years at creating fire. So I continued to concentrate and soon saw little heat waves coming up off my hands. With a little more concentration I saw a little fire form within my cupped hands. That was good enough for me. I wanted to move on to water.

I looked at my hands. The fire slowly faded away and in it's place I saw that my hands were filled with water. That was easier than I thought it could be. I have only one memory of water bending in all my lucid dreams and that was years ago--and that cup of water had already been on the table. So I was thrilled that the water just came to be. Now for the next part. I concentrated again on the small pool of water in my hands. Soon I saw a section of water start to snake up. I pulled it with my mind and made it twist and turn. I finally made it head to my mouth where I drank it all down (that had been my plan all along--and it was quite satisfying--the more interaction with the water, the better, I say). I then saw Jeff next to me. He said he was hot. I filled my hands with water again, and this time focused on it until it became ice. It was not quite solid, still kind of slushy, but still intact enough for me to pick it up with one hand and give it to Jeff. He seemed happy with it so I moved on.

We'll see if it turns out differently when I try it again this month.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just wrote up another dream in my DJ. I had had this dream on March first. I hadn't been on Dreamviews to see which Tasks of the Month were chosen. So my mind made them up. I have a feeling that I'm not the only one who has had this happen. It's always kind of funny to see what our minds come up with.  :smiley: 

Here is the dream:


*Spoiler* for _Fake March TOTM_: 



I had a lucid dream on the first of March that I haven't had a chance to write up yet until now. 

I don't remember the beginning, but as soon as I became lucid I wanted to do a task, but I hadn't seen which tasks had been chosen yet for the month. I had remembered there was a list of tasks that people had been voting on. I tried to remember what they were. I thought if I could remember what they were then I had a chance, at least, of getting one right.

The first task that popped into my mind was Telling a Dream Character that they aren't Real. I'm not sure why I always think this is the task. I have fallen back on this one many times when I can't remember the real task.

There was a nice looking young man next to me. I blurted out, "Did you know that this is my dream and you aren't real?" The man smiled at me and said something funny, which unfortunately, I can't remember anymore. We had a short discussion and he was just the nicest guy. Dream characters are so unpredictable. I have had some pretty rude ones in the past, so this was quite pleasant. I just wish I remembered what we talked about. 

Then I knew I needed to get back to the tasks.

So I thought for a while then seemed to remember that there was a task of Eating off a Dream Character's Plate and seeing what their reaction was (I still haven't checked back to see if that was on the list, but I'm kind of doubting it).

As luck would have it, I was in a restaurant. It was a buffet, and I was standing next to a table full of people who had full plates of food. I felt a little awkward, but then reminded myself that this was just a dream. I went up to the closest person, reached my hand down to their plate, then scooped up a handful of food off their plate. I don't remember what it was, but as I ate it I remember thinking that it was tasty. The person looked up at me with a weird look, but said nothing. I then proceeded to go from plate to plate using my fingers to scoop up food from each and then stuffing it into my mouth. For some reason, in lucid dreams when I eat, I always stuff as much food into my mouth as I can. I think it's because the food isn't quite as flavorful in dreams as in real life, so I feel like I need more at a time. The food almost instantly dissolves in my mouth, so I can then take another huge bite of food.

The people at the table were amazingly good natured at my rude and socially unacceptable behavior. I tried to explain (between mouthfuls) that this was for a task I needed to do for Dreamviews.

After doing this for a few minutes I tried to remember another task to attempt. I thought I remembered a task about Eating Dog Food (my mind must have been on food). I decided to ask a dream character to help me out. "Where can I find dog food? Is there a store near here." The lady I asked then got a delighted look on her face. She happily told me that right next door to this restaurant was a place that was like a buffet, but for dogs. She took my arm and walked me out the door and to the dog food buffet next door. She told me that I should find all the dog food I needed for my task.

As I looked around, it was truly like a people buffet, but with food geared for dogs. Some of the food was in warmers ready to fill a plate with. Other things were in large bins. I decided to start with the warm stuff. Again, using my hand, I scooped up a handful of warm food. It looked to me like chili rellenos. I put it into my mouth. It didn't taste like dogfood. It was better than some of the people food I had just eaten.

I then took another scoop of food. This was like a warm brownie with caramel. I looked around and saw the owner of this store. I said, "This is really good. Is this really dog food?" He smiled a secretive smile and said, "Well, if it's good enough for dogs, it's good enough for people." I had the impression that I wasn't the only one who ate this "dog food".

----------


## woblybil

> Should this be a compliment? Hahaha.  I would laugh if you ever get a chance to see if it has whiskers, and it did.



The next time I see it I will yell your name (at a safe distance) and find out for sure  ::yddd::   Oops, A kestrel would eat that froggy looking thing.

----------


## woblybil

Dream Guide Fail...
 I was near the end of a nap dream and starting to wake up when I thought "No, I'll just stay asleep" and did a DEILD.
I didn't know what  wanted to do in it so I yelled out, "Hey Dream, I'm ready for my dream guide" I waited in the void for a full minute before a figure started to approach but it dissipated too far away to recognize, Then another started to form and that was a very nasty looking "Hellish Demon" I wanted no part of.
I dispelled it by saying to it, "Your'e not what I summoned, Go away" and I think that woke me up...
Be careful what you wish for  ::yddd:: 

Why does this page jump up and down so ?

----------


## woblybil

> I'm sorry about the dewinging guys, I'm soooo behind in life.



The hurrier I work the behinder I get. :

----------


## obfusc8

Bonus task, cut from a long lucid this morning:

(Just after stealing a motorbike and riding up the back of a car transporter.)I head past a tank that is almost upside down on the side of the road. It says something about Johnny Depp Industries on the side... At this point it occurs to me to do a task... and so I summon ice in my hands. My palms feel cool but are buzzing with energy. They become imbued with flecks of blue ice which seem to be embedded into the skin. I touch the wall and a sheet of ice appears and covers it. I touch the motorbike and turn that into ice too. The tank turns white and the handlebars become covered in a thick frost. I don't stop to check the rest if it out before riding the ice-bike down the road.

I normally summon fire, so it was awesome to try ice for a change.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I tried to summon an aircraft to fly over the ocean, but was offered armor and a sword instead. I refused it and a bunch of ninjas came at me so I had to fight them. I ended up getting an arrow though my head.

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo lot of "favorite dream" action recently, great!

----------


## PercyLucid

> It reminds me of "Rick and Morty" episode with him, is it have a connection? ;d
> 
> And yay, I'm on fire! I did another TOTM, 1st Basic with train: 03/03/16 | LD - Shirokuma Station - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Hahahaha, who knows. But I remember that giant crocodile nightmare I had like 20 years ago... I was lucid enough to know I was in a nightmare, but not to realize that I could survive easily. I couldn't fly and that thing's mouth was closer and closer to me, waking myself up wouldn't work so I screamed for Freddy. He spawned out of nowhere, glided to the fast-swimming crocodile and slashes it down to pieces (no gore blood, just green pieces of crocodile haha) and then he grabbed me and as he lifted me from the water, I could fly on my own, thanked him and he vanished... I had a bit of lucid flight fun and woke up. 

For those who do not know, I saw the Elm Street movies when I was like 6-7. My parents probably thought "the kid won´t understand it, so no fear", I did understand it alright, but I figured that if I was friend with the Nightmare´s King, I would be immune to them... and since that day, while not immune, if I had no control, at least, calling my dream guide (aka freddy) helped me to deal with the issue. Even he slew down some dudes at those nightmares I had as a teenage such as "girlfriend affairs" that most teenagers have haha. Kind of, "you meddle with my girlfriend, now freddy meddles with you, accidents will occur..." lol. Now, as an adult with a balanced life and no major issues, I have no nightmares. My last nightmares would be getting a ticket or something, which I would not call Freddy because I would buy that it was my fault and the cop was just doing his job (and sometimes it was a red light camera, so...) but living at a farm village, we do not even need to drive, and when we do, it is like, no traffic at all... 





> That Kestrel gives me no sense of security at all so I guess she's out for a dream guide, In fact she's downright fearsome



Definitely, a dream guide, whatever it is, always needs to give you a sense of security (Superman would be one for most people from the 80s.... guess my mind figured that Freddy is better than him to have as a friend, as SuperMan can´t help in dreams haha,despite I loved him as a kid.) My dream guide is terrifying for most, but for me, it's the opposite. I even have  a big Freddy's Head on my night table, alongside with my water, my crystals, my dream journal, my pen and some incense haha (I know that Freddy does not match at all, but he does for me  ::D: ) 

In fact, I bet within my very first five posts here, I mentioned Freddy already!

----------


## dolphin

I could barely fly today. I tried to summon a rocket but was given a diminutive firework. Maybe teleporting myself over the ocean is the way to go.

----------


## LiLeila

I did Advanced Task I ;o I think at least, I don't know if such short dreams count ;p 
08/03/16 | 2-in-1 LD - Wandering, TOTM and stuff - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> (...) I recalled a TOTM with a dream guide. I was saying "I'm ready for my dream guide" (twice I think 'cause I did a mistake). I saw that some character are passing in my room. He was tall and massive, I think he had black coat and bird's head (or sth like that). It was a bit creepy but I went in. Instead of him I saw my aunt sitting on my bed. I asked if she is my DG, I think she answered sth but I don't remember. Then, the younger version of her went through the door and there were 2 of them. The new one said sth as well but it wasn't much important (like "so so"). I lose control and wake up to another dream (...)



Now I'm wondering if there were 2 of them because I said the sentence twice.

Haha, PercyLucid - that's a cool DG! I wish I could have someone like that (well, maybe more mild-looking :P). Nice way to fight nightmares.

And I couldn't fly as well, dolphin. That's weird that we sometimes just can't even if in other dreams it's easy. Oh well, next time!

----------


## Patience108

*Got Lucid this morning and accomplished the Bonus totm!*

After wilding into the dream through swimming in the pool I imagine as I am becoming aware I am in transition to sleep -  ::D: 

I remember the make fire/ice in your hands task and put my hands out in front of we. First I will fire to appear but  as it doesn't happen I change to imagining it happening ( like it has already happened  :;-):  )
 ' Wow I have flames of fire coming out of my hands!' - It works and I slowly see a small flame appear in each palm of my hands - tiny at first then they get to about 10cm high - it doesn't feel like it's burning and the sensation is nothing out of the ordinary  ::alien::   I am very happy I managed the task ... I then allow the flames to eat up my hands,I watch on as my hands disintegrate and melt into drops - dripping on the floor. Later I have my hands back and imagine ice in my hands ; soon long icicles grow from the palms of my hands -  :Cool:

----------


## gab

> [B]...
>  ' Wow I have flames of fire coming out of my hands!' - It works and I slowly see a small flame appear in each palm of my hands - tiny at first then they get to about 10cm high - it doesn't feel like it's burning and the sensation is nothing out of the ordinary ...



Congrats! I wanna do this too! Especially to notice how it feels, if it burns or what. :grin:

----------


## Spock

I kinda did basic II tonight, but I'm not counting it since I had no memory of it being a TOTM... It happened during a string of 3 short-mid length LDs tonight (~DILD + 2 successful DEILDs), a part of a series of 8 5-10 minute dreams.

The full version is here - I think it's pretty entertaining haha...
A string of 8 dreams incl. 3 LDs (kinda TOTM relate

"Long story short, the five of us begin to eat after organizing the table and talk about mundane stuff (like how good the weather is). *I decide to spice it up (nothing to do with TOTM) and ask them what was their favorite dream. Their dad starts and tells a story about buying this pricey car and driving with it around... Then it's my dad's turn (we eat sunflower seeds by that point), so he says something like - "my favorite dream is to eat these without getting any of the rotten ones". Everyone laughed at the joke and the subject got lost...* Soon after some more talking, I felt like I'm losing lucidity, and decided I have to do something radical to "refresh" my presence in the dream. Rubbing stuff didn't work. I tell them, "I'm going to reveal something to you, try not to freak out..." They nod in suspense. I continue, "we are in a dream right now, my dream." They just burst in laughter, and I'm not sure how to react to that... The subject is changed again and I wake up..."

Edit:
The lucid string above is my third lucid experience of this month - the other two LDs several nights back were very very short (woke up after realizing I'm dreaming).
By the way, I really like the bonus task this month too! I actually did the fire part back in January in a lucid - the fire originated from my left shoulder and "flowed" down the arm and accumulated in the hand, and then I lit the right hand with the left. It just felt warm, not burning, but the fire looked real and yellow-red hot and engulfed the whole hand. I did it in that lucid to clear out the fog (not that it worked...), and was throwing fire from the hands into the fog. I'm really looking forward to trying to repeat it this month - maybe with ice this time!  ::D:

----------


## KestrelKat

> Congrats! I wanna do this too! Especially to notice how it feels, if it burns or what. :grin:



The times I've played with fire in my dreams has always given a tingly sparkly yellow feeling, but it was never hot.  I love the feeling!

----------


## RelicWraith

Dang. Missed another fire/ice attempt. Here's the relevant snip:


*Spoiler* for _More Fire and Ice Attempts_: 




 	The visuals were dim. I assumed I was somewhere at home, standing in one of the more widened spaces, the dim blue light of dawn seeping throughout the area. From the start, I retained awareness of my state.

 	Knowing my previous setbacks, I moved on to another task, this time, the fire and ice TOTM. As I looked at my opened right hand, I imagined flames sprouting from the palm. Bright light sprang forth, and with it, a wave of unseen electric energy passed and quaked through my arm. Wonderful, but not what I'm looking for.

 	I then raised my left, and imagined a sheet of ice surrounding it. Instead, I got that very same light again, and that trembling force along with it. Couldn't understand why this was happening. Anyway, I focused on both at the same time, with even more light erupting, enough to clearly brighten the room for a brief second before dimming back again.

 	From there, I got too obsessed with accomplishing this. I focused more and more, only to bring more of that light on my hands. Eventually, I lose track of myself, transitioning the scenery instantly. Unfortunately, I don't know what else happened until I awaken in bed.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hey there, 
managed to get lucid this morning after a longer disturbance by bedmate who needed to go to work (me not bäh  :wink2: ). focused on bonus task. shortly before awakening i remembered basic II. will attempt them later this month.


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



i get lucid at a trainstation. cant tell why. i leave a building and am shortly confused left or right. i go right because i kind of remember "this is the way i always go" i throw some drumsticks at a guy approaching... and remember bonus task. i try fire but it wont work. i go around the corner, jump on a lantern and think hey i could try to teleport by jumping thru the ground.  i jump down, close my eyes right before impact and dont notice the ground but fall thru. i get no visuals first and thought i might awake but lay still. after some time i "open" my eyes and find myself in my own home. dont remember if in bed or i think in the living room. after some seconds i think ah this is probably a FA and even if the nosepinch does not work because my nose is plugged i nevertheless know it is still a dream. i go into the kitchen where my mum is i think. i want to do fire again but again it wont work. okay so i start with lightening. i do someo noises because i know it helps and i see some weak lightning between my fingers. i point at a ball and some effects are seen on the ball. somehow i seem to connect lightning with magnetism because the ball starts to float while it flashes between my hand and the ball. i decide to use ice now. i point at the ball on the table and like a very chilly wind the ball and the table around gets cold and crystals appear. i point my hand on my other hand and i see some freezing effects and it feels cold (but not too cold). i again try fire for some times but it wont work. after some time i manage to turn my hand and just expect fire and like i would have a burning fluid in my hand a small and weak fire is burning in my hand. it feels warm but not too hot again. i throw it away but nothing starts burning. i leave the room and try to throw some fireballs but i just throw buring liquid that appears in my hand but didnt ignite. after some attempts one oft he liquids starts to burn by itself. i think thats enough now and think about other goals. i remember to ask a DC what it´s best dream was. i try to go again to the kitchen. the vision gets altert there are two doors right next to each other. both are open but something looks wrong. i move trhu one and the vision changes even more. i  stay relaxed and it gets normal.  i see my mum again after i called for her and want to ask her but awake. i dont try a deild because it feels enough. i look at my watch and good enough: 1min before the alarm would ring  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task I 
3/10
4:30pm, In an afternoon lucid nap I Started out in a void and just for kicks yelled out in the void "Hey Dream, I need my dream guide now" (Nothing) After a minute a sign started to appear saying "Sinaso" It was on a low building with a canopy like an old gas station and had a wire fence in the middle under it, I went under the canopy as far as the fence and yelled again, "Hey Dream, I'm ready for my Dream Guide now" And a not too bad looking woman came down on the other side of the fence so I said "There's this fence, Come over here". She melted right thru the fence to my side, I said "This is my dream so you are mine" and she replied "Oh-No you don't" And went back thru the fence and out the other side and began to grow taller until all I could see was her feet below the canopy then even the feet went up above . Then I noticed a vent pipe about 2 feet diameter and 2 feet long sticking out of her side of the building and what looked like pink Dildo the size of the pipe pushed out a ways and a giant hand reached down and grabbed it and pulled it out maybe twenty feet long with a loud "Schloop" and everything disappeared above, I started laughing so hard I hung onto the fence to keep from falling down and cackled until it woke me up wondering "WTF? ...
What's with these Dream Guides?"  ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

OMG pink dildos.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So tonight i did the basic task:


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task II_: 



I am at a busstation. it is dark and i am waiting for the bus. have some problems to read the busplan. i use my phone for light but its not bright enough. i change it and now i see the bus should come now. it is 10:15 pm. i have a big backpack which i put on the side of the busstation. i move some meters away to see if the bus is coming and i see some lights. i move back to my backpack but a thief is doing his work there. i yell and he runs away. damn i think... run after him or stay? i decide to go to my backpack and another dude is there i run to him and he runs away (thru the busstation?!) i check my back and see if something is missing and yes in my wallet they took the money and my bank card. i am a little sad but somehow manage to stay calm. this was just around 50 and the bank card i can block. so shit happens. i remember thinking about not to let my backpack alone but i thought hey noone here and who steals a heavy backpack?! suddenly its bright day and i start wondering. wait this is a dream. i do a noseplug and i can breath. i somehow have something dry in my mouth i dont finish eating it but just spit it out. first thing i decide is to lift a very heavy construction truck. i step on the street and one is driving right in my direction. i notice that he wont stop that fast so i step aside and jump on it. i shake it around on the side until it falls over. i lift it with not to much effort and try to trhow it up on a roof of a building. i dont have enough strength and it bounces on the fall smashes down on the ground and is completely wracked. i remember basic II and move thru the street. its night again and there are some people. i think a party is somewhere near. i approach an older guy and ask him: "what is your favorite joke.... eh dream?" he says he dont understand. i ask again "what is your favorite joke...damn i mean dream" he somehow gets confused and pissed at the same time and says something like "i dont need to bother with this shit" and moves away. i stay there for a second thinking.... okay not JOKE but DREAM. i look around for another guy who looks pleasant. i see a dude in my age and ask him " hey dude you look relaxed, let me ask you a question: What was your favorit dream so far?" "he answers "oh thats not that easy...i am a "pharopticer"" i dont understand and ask him "a what?" "a pharopticer. i am a epicure. i enjoy scary dreams. like with spiders" while he says that he moves on. i again stand there and try to remember his words. strange... i think. okay i move back in the street and notice my vision starts to vanish. i pass a room or shop with loud music. i think yea thats a good way to overcome thevoid and step inside yelling something, hearing the music to overcome the lack of sight. i start seeing fractals. i start to overthink because it feels like my eyes are closed. sooo.... do i need to open them again to see? or will i see thru my closed eyes? and awake...  ::D:

----------


## Lang

Rock on guys! Keep up the great work! You earn it!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

Opheliablue.....Please come back, We promise we won't be bad anymore  ::yddd::

----------


## Verre

Completed Advanced Task i, full dream here: Dream Guides (DEILD)

And here's the breakdown of the portions relevant to the TOTM. The first dream guide I didn't like, so I dismissed her: 
*Spoiler* for _First guide_: 



"I'm ready for my dream guide!" I shouted. I've never had a dream guide before, so I had no expectations. I shouted a few more times until a woman showed up. She was of hefty build, with straight shoulder-length dark hair, and looked to be in her late forties. On the right lapel of her uniform-like black jacket, resembling that of a hotel clerk (or more to the point, a tour guide) was a name tag reading "RUSH." There was something very blank and bureaucratic about her demeanor that immediately put me off.

"Take me on a tour," I instructed.

"A Grand Tour?" she asked. Lately I've been reading about the Grand Tours eighteenth-century travelers would take in Italy, so I assumed this was merely waking life residue.

"Take me on a tour of Hogwart's," I proposed instead.

The woman must not have understood, because she started saying things about temperature and time that sounded like the details of a technical process—brewing coffee, I guessed. I was getting impatient.

"This isn't working out," I told her. Perhaps I should have been more patient, but she reminded me of one of those blank, automaton-like DCs that never have anything interesting to say. I turned my back and walked away, determined to try again. 




The second dream guide looked surprisingly familiar, but made a better first impression: 
*Spoiler* for _Second guide_: 



"I'm ready for my dream guide!" I resumed shouting, trying to muster a sense of optimism. Nothing changed at first, but I persisted, shouting about five times before another figure drew my attention. He was a short brown-haired man standing next to a bar, gazing at me with a slightly amused expression. As I walked over, I was startled to see that he was the spitting image of Michael J. Fox. This perplexed me, because I have no particular attachment to that actor, nor did I recall having encountered his image recently in waking life. I remembered that in WL he had developed a terrible disease and I couldn't remember if he was still alive. This DC looked like the younger version of him from the 1980s or '90s, and his cheerful confidence created much more favorable impression than the last DC.

"Are you my dream guide?" I asked uncertainly. He replied with something casual, along the lines of, "If you want me to be."

"Let's give it a try," I said. "First, take me somewhere beautiful. Then, take me somewhere that I will find interesting." Since I'd never had a dream guide before or thought much about their proper role, now I was acting on the assumption that their job was to give me tours. In retrospect that's kind of funny. 




I like the rare DCs that show a bit more initiative than most; this one even proposed a new mode of travel: 
*Spoiler* for _Traveling_: 



We walk right to the edge of a wide shallow lake. I realize we'll probably need to travel somewhere by a means other than walking, and let him know I'm familiar with some basic methods: "How are we going to get there? I can spin and teleport, if you like. And I know how to fly."

He offers another possibility: "See that brown line?" He points to somewhere behind us. I look back, and without thinking about it we automatically start rising into the air and drifting toward a brown line that runs across the grass of the lawn. "That's where we'll transition," he explains. We start gliding toward it, and sure enough, a moment later we are flying across a completely different scene. 




He very effectively fulfilled my request to see both something "beautiful" and something "interesting": 
*Spoiler* for _Dream tour_: 



The previous landscape was park-like, but we emerge higher in the air over a vast landscape. Distant hills, distinctive coloring, shades of red in the earth and sky. Everything becomes a bit clearer. "Okay, this is beautiful," I acknowledge aloud. He's definitely succeeded in the first task I set him.

We drift closer to the ground and I notice an odd detail: an enormous fence of thick horizontal wires strung between vertical poles that must be at least 50 feet high, stretched across a valley between two steep hills. There are only a few of the wires, maybe eight, strung in pairs of two. It would be no barrier for a person at all, or any earthly creature—it's so big it doesn't even obstruct the view—but then I see what it is keeping in. They look like giant green mantis-like creatures, clearly insectoid, but enormous. Despite the monstrosity of the creatures, the enclosure reminds me of a nature reserve. Are the fences for our protection, or theirs? Perhaps both.

I think about how my second instruction to my guide had been to take me somewhere interesting, and it would certainly be interesting if one of those things got out! However, I decide not to vocalize my thoughts or deliberately influence the course of events, instead waiting to see how things will play out.

One of the creatures catches sight of us and scuttles over, moving with astonishing rapidity for its size. It crosses several hundred yards in a matter of seconds. It pushes against the fence, snapping at us with its mandibles. It has surprisingly long reach and the wires of the fence are being bowed out by the weight of its body—they hold, but we have to dart away very quickly to avoid the initial attack. I realize the safest course is to fly directly upward, well out of its reach, in case the fence breaks. I can feel my adrenaline pumping and have to admit, that was definitely an interesting experience.

Abruptly the environment changes and we are back in a room that I think I recognize from earlier in the dream—but way earlier, the NLD sequence before I even got lucid. I realize the dream is ending, but I'm very pleased with how well this dream guide was able to fulfill my requests. "Can I meet you again?" I ask. His acquiescence is as casual and noncommital as when I first asked him to be my guide.

----------


## fogelbise

A lot of good tasks to created! I decided to focus first on one I've been meaning to do anyway (dream guide) and combine it with one of my personal goals (dream healing). It may be boring to read but I quite enjoyed it! I read up on the tasks days ago but just got around to doing this a few days ago but haven't been on DV to post it until now. Not 100% sure if it counts as a successful completion per the task but interested to also do the other tasks and may do this one again.


*Spoiler* for _Non-lucid beginning, semi-lucid moment_: 



Inspired to try incubation for real and looking especially for a lucid dream, I got one! I am driving along a country road in a tropical area not unlike our Hawaii trip and it seems like it's a road that I'm familiar with but I've never come in this back way and I know my wife wouldn't want me to go that way it looks pretty bumpy a dirt road so I turn around to try to find the way we came in the first time and I come to a fork in the road when I see this Fork it's as if I already realize I'm Dreaming because I think about it as a metaphor in addition to trying to remember which way back. I use the fork to the right but with more practical thinking I wonder if the one to the left was a better choice as the one to the right may veer away from the entrance that we normally come in on at the main road where as the one to the left would most definitely hit it but it may be a longer route. I continue down the path and at some point I run into couple of people and kind of wave at them but keep going in case they are trouble. I make another turn and it seems like they're even closer


 
*Spoiler* for _lucid TOTM dream guide_: 



so I decide to face them and I look down and it's a little boy and I fully realize that I'm dreaming. I look at him and put my hand on his head and realize that maybe he's a representation of me but I talk to him ask him some questions I don't remember and another person comes out from this little boy's house I assume him to be the father figure in the dream scenario and I look up at him and introduce myself and ask him for his name. He says his name is John and I think John, why John if he's a representation of me and I have some ideas about that later. And then I remember my goal to do the task of the month and I use my memory tool it was number 3 on the list, 3 looks like a butt so I start saying get off my butt and what? I am, I am what was it? I am ready for my dream guide. A presence presents itself in front of me and slightly to the left but there is no visual other than some disturbance in the visuals where he is standing. I wonder if this somehow represents my belief that a dream guide is basically yourself, tapping into some deeper hidden abilities. I asked him if you can find me someone to heal my back in the dream. I then feel 2 vague hands grab my arms and direct my hands back over my back and I feel some warmth on my back and have at least the idea of some healing light going on back there and I feel blissful and close my eyes and I find this great peaceful spot but can't help but at the same time wondering if I made a mistake by closing my eyes. I continue in the void, although this dark space feels different and feels very peaceful not that the void isn't peaceful it just feels different this time. I continue like this for a while and feel myself smiling with my whole dream body and inch my way back towards wakefulness, almost as if that is what I wanted. I did wake up with quite a good feeling in my back and the ankle pain related to the back, both felt nonexistent when I woke but I'm assuming it won't last like last time but perhaps if this can work on a long-term basis it takes more expectation on my part.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream Saturday Night where I completed the Bonus Task (and another false Task):

I did an unintentional WBTB where I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep and finally drifted into dream mode. I sitting at a table with Marie, my best friend from high school. I was already lucid and remembered that I really wanted to do a *Task of the Month*. I was trying to remember what they were. I knew there was one where I had to ask a DC a question. Why was I having such a hard time remembering--I had recently done this one. But I thought it would be fun to do it again with my friend.

Finally I decided that Task was to ask a DC what was their favorite thing to do in a lucid dream. That sounded right. (Obviously it wasn't right, but now in retrospect, it's nice to have done something a little different since I had done the real Task already.)

So I said to Marie, "Tell me what you like to do in your lucid dreams?"

She suddenly perked up at the mention of lucid dreams, "Ahh, lucid dreaming...that's where I like to fly and do flips in the air."

As soon as she began to talk I suddenly remembered that Task about making fire and ice.

"That's cool." I quickly said to her. And then said, "You can also do this in lucid dreams."

I held out my hands. Unlike my dream where I had done this previously, I held each hand in a separate cupped position. I concentrated on making a fire. First, an orange glow appeared in each hand. I concentrated harder. I wanted flames. Soon I started seeing some detail. But something was odd. I could now see waving orange and yellow flames, but they looked like a _cartoon_ fire. This was quite different than my other recent experience with making fire.

I thought about trying to make the flames look more real. But then suddenly, the flames felt hot. _Very_ hot. That was different as well. I extinguished the flames quickly.

Now I needed to make ice. With my hands still cupped separately I concentrated on forming some ice. Soon I saw two shapeless white blobs form in my hands. I knew it was supposed to be ice. But it wasn't very good ice. It didn't even feel cold. I saw that I was close to a freezer. I walked to the freezer and opened it. Inside I saw some ice cubes sitting there in an otherwise empty freezer. I told myself that ice looked like _that._ So I needed to try again--this time with a good example in front of me that I could model. Within seconds I had exact copies of the ice cubes in my hands. I had done it.


With the Tasks done I decided to find a way outside and fly and decide what else I wanted to do. I often make decisions while I'm flying.

I saw a large open window and flew out. I thought about what Marie had said about doing flips in the air. It had been a very long time since I had done dream flips. I suddenly really wanted to do some. I first tried a front flip. It felt so real as I did it. I tried a back flip next. That one felt really nice. Just a touch of dizziness while the world turned all around me. I did it again. And again.

Then I noticed that I was on a college campus. I looked down and saw a food stand. This stand had several different kinds of licorice. 

I love licorice. I reached for a package of black licorice. But before I could eat it I woke up.

Anyway, it was pretty interesting to see how differently things can turn out while doing the same task. (I posted my previous dream where I made fire and ice a few posts above.)

----------


## Twoshadows

> I then allow the flames to eat up my hands,I watch on as my hands disintegrate and melt into drops - dripping on the floor. Later I have my hands back and imagine ice in my hands ; soon long icicles grow from the palms of my hands -



That's really cool. I had a goal several years ago to see if I could burn off my hands and then to re-grow them. But when I tried to do it, the fire felt so hot and real that I only got as far as my fingernails turning black and smoldering before I had to stop. Sometimes fire is really hot in my dreams. Other times it feels like nothing. This time it happened to be painfully hot. I haven't tried it since. But your dream makes me want to try again.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i have to admit i am a little jealous of you guys calling "just like that" your dreamguides. i dont know if i made it myself a problem to thinking a dreamguide is something awesome and special you cant just like that call him... but with you it seems so simple @verre and fogelbrise. cool results you have there. i tried it tonight again with medium success...^^

@twoshadows: 
cool idea with the fridge and having a model to work with. i sometimes have too the problem that something dont looks right even though i "know" how it should look like but just cant morph it right  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _Completed Advanced I_: 



i am in an (unknown?) city. i move thru a street and suddenly recognize passage of my old or actual city. i move around and somehow some dude is next to me (competitor?) i run and start flying and get lucid the moment i fly. i remember the task and land again. not far away is a broken train tunnel. i call in that direction " i am ready for my DG" and expect to happen something there. the dude is still next to me and starting to bother me. i see a taxi coming out of the tunnel and parking there. i approach the taxi and the dude is following me. i try to kill him.... i turn his head with the aim to break him but his head feels flexible. nevertheless he is down on the ground and i quickly get into the cab. the cab is super small like a clowns car i need to be careful not to smash my head somewhere. i close the door and ask the driver to go fast because i dont want to get dragged out by the dude outside  :smiley:  he drives into the traintunnel and we reach a door? bar or something. i get out and pay him 47 dollar for a pretty short distance but who cares right? on the opposite side of the bar sits a homeless guy who smiles at me. i shortly think if it is the guy i try to left behind? i enter the bar and approach a guy but wake up. i somehow feel like i done my task and see no need to deild back.... after some seconds i notice that i practically didnt accomplish anything again... just riding around and slowly loose awareness :/ but nevertheless it was kind of cool^^ 




i will try this task again. i really want to meet a DG for some time now and maybe i just need to be more relaxed and dont expect to much or something.... will see  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

> That's really cool. I had a goal several years ago to see if I could burn off my hands and then to re-grow them. But when I tried to do it, the fire felt so hot and real that I only got as far as my fingernails turning black and smoldering before I had to stop. Sometimes fire is really hot in my dreams. Other times it feels like nothing. This time it happened to be painfully hot. I haven't tried it since. But your dream makes me want to try again.



Thanks TwoShadows  :smiley:  Yes I too really loved doing this task and the way it went and am keen to work with this idea again too to see how it could go another way! Maybe I might feel some hotness too as its so true that each time trying things can be so different ... I guess depending on so many things todo with what's going on for ya at that moment  ::wizard::  I find it all so magical ( even when it's boring or bad it's not the ordinary boring or bad) and utterly exellent  ::D: 

It's been great watching you all doing the dream guide calling - I gotta get on that one myself  :smiley:  can't wait to see if it's the same guy who turned up a couple of times befor when I called out. By the way I got this idea from Sivason's DJ or post ... Can't remember exactly   ::alien:: 

Love ya's!   ::goodjob::

----------


## woblybil

> Thanks TwoShadows 
> 
> It's been great watching you all doing the dream guide calling - I gotta get on that one myself  can't wait to see if it's the same guy who turned up a couple of times before when I called out. By the way I got this idea from Sivason's DJ or post ... Can't remember exactly  
> 
> Love ya's!



 Yeah'n thats not all  :smiley:  I yelled out "Hey Dream, I'm ready for my dream guide" And it worked so last night I yelled "Hey Dream, I want food" and got a buffet and I think most anything I normally conjure or spin up is available just by asking for it..
 ::yddd::

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi everyone,
So, I had an amazing lucid yesterday night and after flying and enjoying myself for a while, I remembered to do - and I did - Advanced II and half the bonus task  ::-P: 

*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



...I then remember to do a ToTM. I think of the Fly over the ocean. I look arround to see the ocean but I can’t. Its getting dark again and I am in the country side, buildings are far away at the horizon, but no ocean. I float up and I see that behind the buildings, there is the ocean. I start flying towards it but have some difficulty reaching it - I am not traveling that fast. At some point I reach the sea and I am flying at low height above the see. The see is shallow and there are big black and white pebbles visible in the water. 

Workers are all over the place with their feet in the water, dressed in black. 

Some are working, some are dancing, dome are doing acrobatics. There are also ships and trucks (halve in the water) among the workers. I fly higher and increase speed, and gradually its totally dark. I keep flying and imagine the sunrise. After a while I begin to see a faint blue line in the horizon. I am still over the see and its starting getting bright again. The image starts to get a strange feeling - somewhat extra-real and I can now see the end of the ocean. I reach now at the other side and its like a surreal painting of Salvador Dali (it looks familiar from some painting). 

I land there and realize I am on a skate of sorts. I skate between the sculpture-like, surreal things (its like a park with statues and exhibits, but surreal, like a painting)...




*Spoiler* for _Fire - Bonus_: 



...I remembered the fire-ice bonus task. I put my hands together palm-to palm and imagine fire within. Thick, white smoke comes up and I feel hot inside. I open them and there are flames on my palms. 

I am a bit afraid, but its not burning, just very hot. I keep walking into the aristocratic house and thing about the ice part, but the dream starts to de-stabilize..




It was one of my most enjoyable lucids ever!

P.S. I still have wings from last month...so I guess I might be able to do a basic task before they are even removed  :smiley: 

Full Dream

----------


## Patience108

image.jpg

Nice  :smiley: work Searcher - I love your photo's!

----------


## SearcherTMR

^^ Thanks Patience!  :Cheeky: 
I got the idea from Percy's dream journal.
Used to draw my dreams, but finding close-to-memories images from the net makes the dream more enjoyable to read - and helps me re-live the feeling when I read it again... :smiley: 
P.s. As dream recorders are on their way, I might be able post actual dream footage instead of web pics in the "near" future...  :;-):

----------


## Patience108

image.jpg

image.jpeg


image.jpg

----------


## Patience108

Am in a lovely lucid this morning and started chanting " I am ready for my dream guide" as I flew - flying very close to the ground and the view was terrificly clear. It is very windy, my hair is very long and flying around my face so I hold it in place with one hand and direct flight with the other  ::D: . I see a lady I know in WL walking somewhat towards me but I remember she always has something to ask of me and I don't want to be burdened by her so I fly away form her and hover then dive into the river running next to our place which has become a huge dark rough sea in this lucid. When I hit the water I wake ...

 Next time whoever it is that comes along I will engage with them and remember dream guides can come in the form of anyone and may even morph and change into someone else in front of my very eyes  ::wizard::

----------


## Venryx

Attempted Tasks
==========
Basic Task I: (failure) (full entry here: 16-03-15_21-10 - Dream Journals)




> at some point in this section, *i tried doing a dream-views task of the month, of getting on a bus or train and seeing where it takes me. i looked around, but couldn't find one, and then something distracted me*--i think then my vision faded, and found myself in bed, as follows.



Bonus Task: (success? depends on interpretation, of whether you need to do ice _and_ fire) (full entry here: 16-03-15_21-10 - Dream Journals)




> giving up on that, decide to do something easier, that's none-the-less super useful, for many purposes: using my hands to emit fire, water, ice, lasers, etc. on-demand.
> 
> i've tried this a bit before, so had confidence i'd get some result, but considered it important practice since it'd been so long. i stretched my hands out in a tensed form, and imagined the feeling of some laser-like emission from the center of each palm. i could feel pretty strong sensations there, but nothing was coming out.
> 
> *i then tried turning my hands to where i could see my palms, and tried again. this time i focused on imagining something bright exiting that point on my hand. this time it started working!
> 
> a bright white, crystal-like stream came out that then froze into ice-like form. my right hand had something similar.*
> 
> as i continued working with this, i increased the output, but it changed form to be momentum-passing bubbles/spheres rather than ice-like material.
> ...

----------


## RelaxAndDream

so i had two lucids this night again. one was pretty long but not that much awareness in the second i remembered to call for DG again.


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task:_: 



i am outside and some enemys approaching we decide to shoot (Fallout 4 residue) i try to collect some items but there is a gift i cant pick up. i take it up with my hands and unwrap it. suddenly someone approaches from behind and i hide behind a bench after some time he notice me and we start fighting me throwing fireballs. somewhere here i get lucid. i throw some weak balls but cant ignite him. we are suddenly in an apartment and i practice to throw them at a wall. i try with one hand, both hands, trying  to charge it to get stronger or bigger balls. but with medium success. i do a fireball in my hand. its transparent and not that big. i concentrate to make it bigger but it grows only marginal. i try to ignite the floor beneath a girl. i pretend and tell "uh the ground is on fire" but cant believe it so no real fire appear but the girl is jumping around a little nervous nevertheless. suddenly all want to go to the canteen  ::wtf2::   she wants me to bring me something because she stays because of the dog? i move with some people thru the floors and i summon some ice. i put both hands together in a cup and two pretty  big icecrystals cross each other from both hands. they are not super solid so after some time a piece is falling down. i concentrate on that piece and its growing too and i check it with my hand. it feels cold but is not so solid it is like melting snow it breaks with touch. after that the lucid continued pretty long but my awareness was not that high. it was more an adventure than some ordered goaloriented lucid^^ i couldnt remember any of the tasks, espacially the DG one. at the end i remembered basic II again but woke up after asking the question 





*Spoiler* for _Advanced I:_: 



i am in a house and get lucid for some reason. i move out of a room and stand in a floor looking outside. there are some sorts of waves i cant remember further. i move outside and really passionatly saying " i am ready for my dreamguide" the waves change into a simple garden/meadow with some people. i look around and one big girl with native american appearance or something is approaching me while all other move in opposite directions. i ask quietly (IWL to quiet that she might hear me) "are you my DG?" she smiles softly and nods. we hug intensively and i feel pretty happy. she let go and tell me "we move this way" and points in a direction. we are outside in a forest or a jungle of some kind with a lot of earthy ground and some mangroves or something? she moves calmly but pretty fast. i run a short distance to  get up with her. on the left side of the way there is a see. she moves inside the see and moving with her back to the way and hands and feet behind her in the sea on its side. at the beginning i wonder and keep going on the way because it seems easier but she tells me to do it her way so i enter the sea too and do it similar to her. the drift of the sea is realtively high so i hold myself on some roots to control the flow. i look up and see her some part further down a heal near some buidlings waiting for me. i still fighting with the current and try to approach her but wake up.




reflecting this lucids: 
the first one was hell long with a lot of landscape changes. probably because my lucidity was not that high. i ate a hamburger thanked people often had the tought uh you dont want to do this or that because it might have impact on Waking life... searching for a key for a rollercosterwagon to jump over a cliff and stuff. but also often reminding myself this is a dream and one time even singing it xD 
its cool that i now am pretty self confident with making fire. i had a lot of problems and effort with it in the past. now i just know i can do it but the flames are most of the time pretty transparent and i cant make it looking really authentic yet but there is progress  :smiley:  also pretty cool that the lucid was so long and i was pretty happy waking up but after some seconds of reflection i noticed the lack of awareness i had^^

the second one was cool: i think i never was so near to really see a DG that wants to show or teach me something. would be interesting to see where the journey might go. maybe into  a radnom adventure without a goal with slowly loosing lucidity? nevertheless i see it as a success and will continue trying  :smiley: 

Do you think it is important to have a problem/question/goal while approaching a DG or can i just keep trying to call him with no apparent reason and see what he might teach me?

----------


## Patience108

> Do you think it is important to have a problem/question/goal while approaching a DG or can i just keep trying to call him with no apparent reason and see what he might teach me?



Good questions - some one like Percylucid or Sivason would have some great stuff from experience to share ... Hope so  :smiley: 

Oh yeah - nice Lucids!

----------


## woblybil

Another Dream Guide ..
3/16
11:00am I was paddling along a dark road (naked) In the rain just above the mud and water and it was really pouring on me. I felt the water running down between my legs splashing on my feet so I felt down there and suddenly discovered I was a fairly well endowed girl, (A hairy one too  :tongue2:  ) I thought of the Dream Guide Task I had already done and somewhere out of the darkness another wet,Naked girl appeared and handed me a long black coat and a wide hat, I asked "Who are you?" As I threw the coat over both of us  and we huddled together and she replied "you called for me" Then we proceeded flying along in the rain both covered by the coat until a tremendous crash of thunder woke me up and sent the cat flying for the closet..
Was it supposed to end like this?  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

Advanced - Dream Guide1 - Fail
Advanced - Dream Guide2 - Fail
Bonus - Fire and ice - Fail

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...m-guide-74052/





> DG1
> I end up on a busy city square with people hurrying all around me. I remember the Advanced TOTM, look up at gray skies and yell out "Dream, I am ready for my dream god". "Not god, gooood", "Nooo, I wanna say guide". But it still sounds like a God. 
> 
> A young man is coming towards me, waving. I look behind me and it's clear he is waving to a woman coming towards him from behind me.







> DG2
> I look up again and say "Dream, I'm ready for my dream guide". After a moment a guy in his 40's, short, a bit chubby, dressed in track suit with top opened and his chest hair and gold necklace showing. I silently shake my head "Nopenopenope".







> Fire and Ice
> I pick up 2 globs of brownies in my hands. I look at my left hand intensly and I keep saying "fire buuuurns". "It buuurs, it's yellow". The cookie is starting to liquify but it's still brown, and not a fire. Plus I'm getting some images of old brownish/yellowish photographs. So this won't work







> Funny DC
> I decide to stabilize so I try to feel the ground with my feet. Then I lay down and crawl on the ground feeling for different textures. A woman comes to me, bends down and asks me if I'm ok. I say sure I'm ok, no worries. Then she says she is a psychiatrist and if I need help, she can help me.

----------


## woblybil

> Advanced - Dream Guide1 - Fail
> Advanced - Dream Guide2 - Fail



It wasn't me  :Big laugh:

----------


## woblybil

Coffee anyone?
3/17
5:00pm Vicki (An old Italian friend) came to visit and I offered her coffee, She said "Not out of THAT coffee pot!" I Said "you better have instant" I went to a cupboard with no cups but there was a vase shaped green glass, It was smugged and dirty so I wiped it out with the tail of my tee shirt (She'll never know  ::evil::  ). I put water in the glass and put it in the microwave but most of it boiled away, Then I put in a big scoop of instant coffee and creamer and it looked like baby shit so I added more water and nuked it again and finally thought "Good enough" By now she had come to the kitchen and I gave it to her, She drank it down in one gulp and said "Wow! Now THAT'S coffee!" Then the UPS man woke me up...
 ::yddd::

----------


## Venryx

Attempted Tasks
==========
Advanced Task I: (failed) (full dream entry: 16-03-18_~2-30 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views)




> *went back into hall, and remembered dream goal of saying "I'm ready for my dream guide"*
> 
> decide to teleport to another location, so start it up by destabilizing the scene (using odd mental control); while fading, realize I should instead just ask where i am
> 
> *too late, destabilizing continues before i can say words, and i end up awake*

----------


## fogelbise

I thought this was a little funny. I was sexually minded for the first several minutes of my LD last night and had "lost" my underwear looking my favorite Girl Friday when I remembered my desire to do the dream guide TOTM again...but first underwear back on! Hehe! Unfortunately I was at the end of REM so I only got to call out "I am ready for my dream guide" before waking.

----------


## woblybil

Basic Task II Fail.....Badly!
3/19
5:00pm. I dreamed I flew over to ask a girl with kids what her favorite dream was when I saw big dog tracks on the floor and asked "Where's the dog?" She said "We threw him out for making muddy tracks" The smallest boy chimed in "Yeah'n he made mom pregnant too!".. While she was trying to blubber excuses for the brat I was thinking of all the possibilities here and started laughing so hard I couldn't stand it and woke up  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, well, well... happy Spring everybody (or fall for the southerns  :tongue2: ) Open your wings and enjoy the first rays of sun after a chilling winter.

Those who have wings, please go and vote for Aprils´s ToTM!!! 


 You can do it clicking here


Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _March 2015 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Spit gum into a DC's hair. _(litlepooky04)_
Ride a motorcycle through the mall. _(litlepooky04)_
Play Spin the Bottle or Seven Minutes in Heaven with a group of DCs. _(litlepooky04)_ 
Eat an object that is not considered edible. Describe the flavour. _(Shockabsorber)_


*Advanced*
Literally birth something and observe what birthed from you... you could interact with her/him/it (Bonus wings if you are male) _(Runaways/PercyLucid)_
Create a hole all the way through the Earth, jump in, and find what's on the other side. _(MinerPhill03)_
Lay on a bed of clouds in the sky. _(Spellbee2)_
Turn invisible, find a place and fall asleep.. Report what it is like to fall sleep while you are invisible? What do you see or don't see? _(~Stoic Beauty~)_
Get a broom and fly above the clouds. Describe what you saw. _(LiLeila)_
Fill the entire room with cats. _(LiLeila)_
Sky-dive using a DC as your parachute. _(litlepooky04)_
Ride a pool noodle in the ocean. _(litlepooky04)_
Surf or skateboard inside a tornado. _(litlepooky04)_
Find someone who can see the future, and inquire how or when you are going to die. _(litlepooky04)_

*Bonus*
Flip the world upside down. _(Intet)_




However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucidity

This is actually a task that I frequently try to accomplish while lucid, and I finally have this month! Usually, when I call out for my dream guide to appear either nothing happens or my dog appears. But a few nights ago I became lucid (by doing a reality check) and I looked up at the sky and said, "I want to summon my dream guide." A fairy looking girl glides down but falls on the floor motionless-like she's unconscious. She lays there for a few seconds before 'waking up'. Obviously, I'm excited and ask her loads and loads of questions. I remember reading on a thread somewhere that it's better to ask specific questions relating to a dream rather than broad questions like "what's the meaning of life?" So I pointed to some yellow tulips I was standing near and asked, "Does the color of these flowers signify anything?" Of course, I didn't get a response because for whatever reason my dream characters are stupid as hell. Anyways, here's the funny part: My dream guide starts to walk over to some other flowers, bends down and stares at them. While she's bent over, a giant black guy walks up behind her and says, "Damn. Nice ass!" to my dream guide. Yep. My dream guide was sexually harassed. In my own dream.

----------


## Spock

Finally I have some success to report!  :Party: 
Had tonight the best night since many years ago in terms of LDing - 4 LDs, including some long ones!!!

I finished the dream guide advanced task (finally!) as well as the fire part of the bonus task - not sure if it's the whole bonus or half of it?

Either way, it will take more time than I have to write the DJ entry of 1.5 hours of recording... I think I will only write the dreams that had lucidity in them. I'll post it here later today.

*Edit:* below are the two relevant dreams:


*Spoiler* for _Color Key_: 




Real life notes - black
Falling asleep / visualization / HH - green
Non lucid dream - brown
Kinda lucid dream - purple
Lucid dream - blue





*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 




*1st post-WBTB dream:*

I was in a car, driven by my dad, in the front sit. We drove towards my university, like I do every day IRL (sometimes with him, sometimes myself, etc). We talked about random stuff. Then I looked at the sky. The weather was supposed to be nice and most of the sky is covered with nice feathery clouds. But just next to the sun (which was still low in the sky), there was a nearly black wall of thunderclouds, and we were headed towards it (driving parallel to the shore towards the mountain). I saw it to dad, and based on the fogginess below it he said "it seems that a heavy rain is going where we headed". I told him I left my umbrella at home and wasn't dressed for that. Then I heard my grandma's voice scream from the back sit. Looking back I realized that both her and mom are also in the car.  ::wtf2::  I looked out of the right window and to the back to see what she's screaming about. A tornado was ravishing the city, separated from us by one or two rows of buildings (btw, we where driving via a different route then in RL, it's slower but goes thru the nice commercial center with many impressive buildings). Anyway, mom also noticed the tornado and started screaming at dad to drive faster. I looked more carefully into it and notice several penguins (~5) going up its vortex among other debris.  ::rolllaugh::  I realized it must have destroyed the statue with penguins that is near by (IRL it not that near by, but it exists). In all of the panic I was mumbling, "this couldn't be happening! It was supposed to be a day with great weather! We don't even get tornadoes here!!!"

Then suddenly a thought crossed my mind - 'wait a second, I don't think I remember how I got here!' After some more thinking, it became clear to me that the last memory I have is doing WILD after a long WBTB to try lucid dream. Suddenly everything became clear and RCs weren't required. But the tornado and screaming were still going on, and my heart rate was off the charts, and the car was flying thru traffic into the black wall of clouds away from the tornado. Everything was getting dark until I lost all vision. I kept "calm", and analysed what I can still feel - the bumps of the road, the screaming in the same voices, the roar of the engine, and then a new sound joined the mix - like a monster roar that was chasing us.  ::wtf::  I focused on getting vision back, and started to focusing on opening the eyes, but stopped to not open the real eyes (and wake up). I tried to 'ordering' the dream to put the lights on and soon after (while still in the chase), I could see two foggy spots - one in front of each eye (like 20 degrees wide). I could see that I'm running now, and saw the road I'm on - like the lane markings, etc. I could still hear the engine and mom and grandma, but couldn't see them. The monster was still chasing me. I felt like I'm about to wake up, and still had impaired vision - so decided to do the fire TOTM to kill two birds with one stone - both getting more light and doing the task. Unlike the previous time I lit up my hands, I couldn't make the flame to originate from my shoulder, so I had to try a different way. I started snapping my left hand fingers and focused on causing sparks (sound ridiculous if done IRL, right?), the sparks appeared and lit up the whole palm - but not like last time - not like a flame throwing thing - rather like it's on fire. The fire was hot, but not uncomfortably so, and the flames were red - orange. To lit up the other hand I had to "snap sparkles on it", since just touching hands didn't work. I then started slowing down, and the fire made more things visible, but it was like I was surrounded by fog. The roar kept going, but it's like the monster was hiding in the fog. Then I just woke up when the fog covered everything again.

Then I woke up and tried to DEILD back, but failed. Tried to WILD again, but failed and it was pretty hard to get into a dream and took sometime until I finally fall asleep (but lost awareness).





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task I_: 




*4nd post-WBTB dream:*

The next dream was starting to appear with me being lucid from the start. A crack of light appeared, and then it became like a rectangular - like it's the light of a brighter space coming in from behind a cracked door. I pulled the black "door", and entered the lit up space. It was a hall, with it's floor and walls and decor being like the one of my bed room (it was basically a thin and long version of my room without the furniture in it). On the other side there is another door - cream brown. I go to it, and decide it's the perfect chance to do the TOTM of summoning my dream guide, whoever it is. [In this dream I also had very great recall, and at first had this confused feeling of being afraid to wake up due to amazement of this being my third LD of the night, but then I took it under control... I also remembered the previous dreams including that I already did the fire task]

I focused on my DG being on the other side of that door. Really really focused. I crack the door open, and as it screeched, a serpent's head looks out at me from the crack. I jumped back in surprise, but wasn't afraid. The snake was very large, a constrictor of some sort [later in RL, I checked some images online - it's either a Burmese python or a Reticulated python], and it appeared to be very large - maybe 10 meters in length (hard to tell since most of it's body was on the floor curled up). Its head was at the level of my chest (and the neck supporting it, like and old brontosaur photo). The neck was as thick as my upper arm, the head bigger them my opem palm, and body thicker then my thighs - a BIG snake. It was somewhat albino or at least brighter than usual, with orange-red eyes, and bright yellow - orange markings on a cream white background. It was doing the split tongue thing to taste the air, and looked at me.

It was remarkably similar to this photo I found online:
Attachment 9191

"Hi, don't be afraid, come in", he said (in a masculine voice).
"I'm just surprised - I was expecting my Dream Guide to be behind this door." I replied coming inside.

In the room there is this old TV (very thick and heavy looking) on a shelf, and the python is retreating into it in reverse (i.e. tail first). At that point 1/2 of his body was inside the TV (which is working...), and that half was disappearing behind the left side of the frame of the TV. Apart from the snake (and half of him picking out of it), on the screen it was some kind of news show, with reports and a military base.

"You found him then." he whispered.
"Are you an anaconda or something?" I asked.
"A python." He then yawned showing off his curved teeth. "Ahhh... What am I doing here?"
"I have a task on a lucid dreamer community to see how do you look like."
"What is this nonsense? How do I look like... It's irrelevant. I look like whatever I want." He said while still slowly retreating into the screen. The details of the room were disappearing, apart from the snake and TV.
"I see..." I replied. "I don't care how this works, but could you try to have a specific appearance?"
"Like what?" He asked, and I proceeded to describe him the synthetic DG I had in mind [I have a thread about this goal on DV].
He seemed to recognize the form I was talking about, and said, "sure... We'll see next time". But his response didn't sound overly honest or convincing.
"Before you go" I told him, since he kept retreating in, "can you stay a bit longer so I can memorize as much as I can from this dream before it ends?"
"Sure, I'll do it slower, just don't follow me"

By that point most of his neck was "inside" the screen, and the body out of frame. I kept observing for details - the language of the show was Russian (which I know IRL), and I recognized the logo on the screen, it was of the channel 'НТВ Мир' (reads "NTV World"). I touched the TV - the case was solid, but the screen "rippled" upon touch. The dream was getting dimmer and dimmer and about to end. I think I asked him what was his name, just before he disappeared completely out of the screen - but I don't recall if I received a reply or what was it... I then woke up in my bed. It was a FA, which is where the final dream of the night started.




Full DJ: Lucids of 22.03.2016: penguinado; melted electronics; python DG; random stuff

----------


## woblybil

3/24
6:00pm........... A Dream Views Dream....
  It started in a Dream Views workshop, A large white, building with three overhead bay doors where we were supposed to build dream things, I was supposed to be building a wooden car from orange crates and needed some sort of rules to go by so I looked for a book in a desk drawer and then asked a supervisor leaning against a large something or other and she said the rules had sort of fallen thru the cracks but there may be a book left in a back room and offered to get it but I said "I'll Get it just because you look so cute leaning there".
 I flew to to the back room and came back with the only book there but by then she had turned into a he and not so cute so I got out an airnailer I needed and it was rusty (all of the tools were rusty), I  sprayed it with WD-40 in hiding because I did not want them to see me and make a habit of it!  Looking for an air-hose I saw that  someone had suspended them from the ceiling with a retractable cord (nice idea) Just as I looked around at the supervisor again He/She turned back into a girl and I found myself in bed wondering what the rest of the dream could have been.

----------


## womp

Well, this is it. Nearly two years after I decided to get into lucid dreaming and discovered DreamViews, I've accomplished my first task of the month. Feels pretty good. Thanks for being here and being awesome.


*Spoiler* for _dream guide_: 




Somehow lucid, I call out "this is a dream!" and pass my hands through each other to check. I'm in this huge, dark room with metal walls. I remember my intention and call out to the dream "I'm ready for my dream guide!"

As often happens when I make such requests, I'm pulled off my feet and start flying through the room. I end up outside in a city scene, next to a chain link fence. I can sense my dream guide is in a direction blocked off by the fence and I try to phase through but can't. I call out to the dream "I'm ready for my dream guide" or maybe "where is my dream guide?" and a DC (or several?) points in the direction I already knew and says "you have to walk!"

Next thing I remember I'm in a room with many DCs, one of whom is a short Asian girl I somehow know (or am told?) is my dream guide. I ask, "do you represent the part of me that knows about dreaming?" and she says, "I guess."

We then have some kind of conversation about dreaming (along with some of the other DCs in the room). At some point one of them says something about how, if you have something in your eye in real life, you can "blow it out" of your eye in the dream. At around this point I notice there is, indeed, something stuck in my eye, like a small piece of wood or something. I decide to try the method and start sort of blowing upward, and I do indeed have a feeling like I'm sort of affecting my real body. I worry that by focusing on my physical body I'll wake up, but I've become concerned with this thing in my eye and keep trying to blow it out. At some point I get confused and wake up (although in retrospect I think this was a false awakening).

----------


## JadeGreen

*[Fire and Ice Task]*





> I then thought of the Task of the Month. I figured if I wasn't going to the moon, I could at least try that. I remembered that the goal was to create fire/ice in your hands. I looked down and saw that my feet were generating jets of flame, but my hands were not.
> 
> I did a 180 in the air and flipped around, creating flames in my hands and using those to propel me, essentially doing a handstand in the air. Just like with my feet, where my right side projects blue flame and my left projects orange, my hands apparently did the same thing. I then focused in on capturing the details. The flames didn't look all that spectacular, the colors seemed kind of washed out. (The whole dream had a color palate of blues and grays though.) But really projecting fire is nothing new to me. It has the sensation of sort of pushing your energy or chi down your arm and manifesting it as the flame, and you maybe feel a little heat on your hands or feet. I wondered why I was even bothering since march was almost over and there would be a new TOTM soon, but I could at least have wings for a couple days. Wings... Maybe that's a good TOTM for next time I thought to myself. Grow or Manifest wings in a dream.
> 
> Okay, but I want to do fire AND ice. I then focused on the right hand switching to projecting ice. The dream went third person as the blue flame changed into a puff of snowflakes, and with a jet of fire on only one hand I lost control and fell from the sky. Back to first person. I fell into the street head first. Thankfully the street cracked rather than my skull.



Full DJ (I forget if I need it or not)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jade...-ld-265-74212/

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task II
3/26 I crossed an ocean to another continent but I did it the hard way  :tongue2: 

11:30am I was in bed in some sort of hospital, They were bunk beds really close together, I was naked under some blankets when a girl came to change the sheets, I wrapped up in a sheet and floated off the bed and thought to check my hands and my fingers were all crazy.
 Wrapped in the sheet floating about two feet off the floor and paddling with my feet I went up to a group of oriental doctor looking guys jabbering over a piece of paper, When they saw me wrapped in a sheet floating off the floor they jabbered louder and ran..I took off thru the wall behind me to look for a bathroom, I ended up in a tunnel with many doorways and found an open one and pee'd on the floor then went back to the tunnel and flew down it looking out thru the walls for home but I saw an ocean in one place and stuck just my head thru first to see if it was safe,
 There was an ocean of dark,evil looking water with an orange sky stretching to the horizon, (Like maybe a middle earth ocean) On my side there were cliffs and jungle with the tree tops moving like something was in there and it made an awful roar and I shot out over the ocean in my best motorcycle crouch to look for safer place, In a matter of seconds I saw brown mountains in the distance, "Another Continent" (A Task) Oh-Yeah"
There was a sandy beach and rocky terrain before mountains and all desert tan, Not a blade of grass or green thing anywhere, I decided to spin and asked for an oasis and as one began to appear I started to feel my bed under me. 
I really hated waking up, That was fun  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Well folks!

Spread those wings and fly towards the S.... I mean, the Lucid Task Club and find your challenge for April:  ToTM for April 2016

You still got a few more nights to try that element bending tasks assigned  ::D:

----------


## LiLeila

I had a TOTM attempt few days ago:

13/03/16 | LD - Wardrobe and TOTM attempt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views




> I recalled a TOTM (basic II, DC's favourite dream) so I went to my mom's room. I wanted to ask her about her fav dream but during talk I wasn't sure if this is a dream. I tried to fly but I couldn't. I think that also nose plug failed. She told me that I should go if I don't want anything. So I did. I don't remember anything else so I probably woke up.

----------


## fogelbise

I'm not trying to count this, it was semi-lucid at best and I think it was only influenced by the (ask a DC their favorite dream) task, but I really enjoyed this and I think it is a great idea to tie the task into a new way to bring up lucid dreaming with acquaintances:

In my dream last night I am talking to a friend who I don't think I've discussed lucid dreaming with before and ask him if he's ever had one of them moments where he said "pinch me I must be dreaming." (They could either give you a waking example or dreaming one.) He says yes, I was in a movie theater and the projector started coming down from the projector box above and I'm freaking out like what's going on? He is describing it with such wonder in his eyes that I wonder if he had vivid dream that he's mistaking for waking memory but it becomes more apparent he knows it was a dream. He says he then sees a little blonde girl in a white dress and earrings and it was just so bizarre. I said what if I told you that you could take control of that dream, you rescue the little girl and she takes you back to her mom who is so appreciative that she has sex with you right there and then asks you if you still have energy because she has a sister, a twin sister. I then tell him that I have had some amazing dreams on some mind blowing beaches, alien beaches and I tear up a little just starting to picture them in my mind as I talk. I can go there when a dream seems to be fading...see when you think the dream is ending, never say I'm waking up, instead start thinking and imagining where you want to be next! In those situations I often like to think of a beautiful beach hearing the gentle waves lapping but often end up in the water. It really felt like I was there in the dream.

----------


## PercyLucid

Well done guys!!!
 :lock:

----------

